# Senf selber herstellen?



## MichaelB (5. November 2005)

Moin,

als ich grad ganz versunken ein paar Weiswürschtls mit süßem Senf gegessen hatte, kam mir in den Sinn, daß man Senf ja eigentlich auch selbst machen können müßte... |kopfkrat 

Weiß wer wie? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Seemöwe (5. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Hallo
Hab da was gefunden. 
Geh nach Google gib Senf ein.klick dann unter Senf varitionen da gibt es rezepte
Gruß Seemöwe


----------



## Lachsy (5. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Er schmeckt lecker zu manchen Wurst- und Fleischsorten und zur echten bayerischen Weißwurst.

50 g gelbe Senfkörner
5 g Salz
1 Kopf einer Gewürznelke
2 Korianderkörner
1 Prise gemahlenen Zimt 	alles im Mixer zerkleinern, für den typisch bayrischen süßen Senf, sollte man das Senfmehl etwas gröber lassen
40 g Wasser
	aufkochen und kochend über das Senfmehl gießen, alles ca. 5 Minuten zum Abkühlen stehen lassen
30 g Weinessig 5% ig 	hinzufügen
25 g Zucker (oder max. 30 g Honig)
10 g braunen Zucker 	hinzufügen, alles etwa 5 Minuten pürieren, denn je länger gerührt wird desto voller ist das Aroma
	abschmecken und eventuell noch etwas Zucker dazugeben

Die Schärfe verliert sich nach einigen Tagen. Sein volles Aroma entfaltet der Senf jedoch erst nach einiger Zeit.

http://www.kochatelier.de/koestlichkeiten/suesser_senf.htm


----------



## petipet (5. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Hallo Michael,@Lachsy,

so, nach Lachsys Rezept habe ich auch schon süßen Senf fabriziert. Echt lecker. Ich hatte mein Rezept aus dem Hobbythek-Buch 7 von Jean Pütz. Das ist fast gleich mit Lachsys. 
Hier noch ein Tip. Das Mahlgut, also die Senfkörner, sollten nicht zu warm werden. Wird es heißer als 30° C, verflüchtigen sich bereits Aromastoffe. Also den Mixer, (Kaffeemühle geht auch) immer in Intervallen anschmeißen.
Und noch eins, je feiner das Mahlgut - um so schärfer wird die Chose, je gröber, um so süßer.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## petipet (5. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Vielleicht noch ein Tip. Gelben Senf gibt es als Gewürz praktisch überall zu kaufen. Die kleinen Packungen mit max. 100 g sind aber relativ teuer. Billiger ist es im Reformhaus. (Kilopackungen sind wesentlich günstiger)
Im Reformhaus man auch schwarze Senfkörner bekommen. Die sind im warsten Sinne des Wortes wirklich scharf.
Man kann also lustig drauflos experementieren. 
Ein favorisiertes Rezept von mir, für gegrillte Lammkoteletts:

50 g gelbe Senfkörner
5 g Salz
10 g Zucker
30 g Balsamico-Essig (der kann gar nicht delikat genug sein)
40 g Wasser
1 Zwiebelscheibe (ich nehme eine kräftig geschnittene)
2 dicke Knoblauchzehen
Die Spitze eines Lorbeerblattes (nicht mehr, sonst weglassen)
1 Pimentkorn (gemahlen)
2 Korianderkörner (gemahlen)
eine halbe Messerspitze Cayenpfeffer

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## MichaelB (5. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,

wußt´ich doch, daß ich hier geholfen werde #6  mir läuft das Wasser im Munde zusammen... #h 

Der Tipp mit den schwarzen Senfkörnern klingt guuuut, steh ich doch grad auf scharf :g derzeit kaufe ich mir beim Türken immer das _Pul Biber_, gemahlene rote Chilies, die sind auch scharrrrfff |rolleyes 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,

der erste Versuch ist von der Konsistenz her etwas zäh, dafür aber höllisch scharf geworden, ich sah sofort so :r aus  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*



> Hier noch ein Tip. Das Mahlgut, also die Senfkörner, sollten nicht zu warm werden. Wird es heißer als 30° C, verflüchtigen sich bereits Aromastoffe.


Stimmt, und wenns noch wärmer werden sollte kriegt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem Eiweiss das dann gerinnen kann (Senf ist ziemlich eiweissreich).


----------



## oh-nemo (14. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Ich hatte mal in meiner Kochlehre so´n Englisches Senfmehl
zusammengerührt...... :v 
Seitdem es den Mittelscharfen von Kühne gibt,probier ich nix anderes mehr aus.Ist für mich der Beste Senf auf Erden.
Da kann ja eigentlich nur Petipets "Hausmarke" besser sein


----------



## MichaelB (15. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,





			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem es den Mittelscharfen von Kühne gibt


 Meine Hausmarken ansonsten sind Löwensenf Extra und der Dijon mit Honig #6  
Mit dieser mittelscharfen Mädchen-Matsche kann ich irgendwie nicht... #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (15. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Hausmarken ansonsten sind Löwensenf Extra Mit dieser mittelscharfen Mädchen-Matsche kann ich irgendwie nicht... #c
> 
> Gruß
> Michael


Da schiessen mir ja schon vom Lesen die Tränen in die Augen :c 
Ne Michi,der Löwensenf ist mir doch ne Nummer zu scharf :q
Aber sonst bin ich auch nicht so..... Chilipulver,Sambal Oelek,Cayenne Pfeffer das mag ich und vor allen Heul ich nicht so wie beim Löwensenf Extra Scharf...


----------



## MichaelB (15. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,

für den richtigen Sonnenbrand gehst mal zum Türken und fragst nach _Pul Biber :g _

Gruß
Michael


----------



## chippog (18. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

senf ist eben eine feine sache! bei mir wird der denn dann ehr als gemüse konsumiert... desswegen ist es auch für mich billige, wenn ich extrascharfen löwensenf konsumiere. an sonsten kann ich mittelscharfen zum beispiel wärmstens zu erkaltetem gebratenen fisch empfehlen. so manche sosse gewinnt mit einem kleinen teelöffel senf ungemein! zwiebelsenfsosse zu gebratenen fischfilets ist auch ein gedicht! und so weiter!


----------



## MichaelB (21. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,

hab ich da eben Zwiebelsenfsoße gelesen...? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (21. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Da hab ich es - glaube ich - wohl besser.
Ich laufe ab und zu in die Düsseldorfer Altstadt. Da haben wir einen Laden, der den Düsseldorfer-Löwensenf in etwas geänderter Zusammensetzung selbst herstellt ( Zutaten sind selbsverständlich nicht zugänglich ) und diesen Senf esse ich notfalls auch ohne Wurst und Fleisch. Das ist für mich der Senf der Senfe. Nicht ganz so scharf wie der Löwensenf aber so würzig, das ich wirklich schon Entzugserscheinungen habe, wenn er nicht im Kühlschrank steht.
Serviert gibt es ihn meines Wissens nur in einem typisch Düsseldorfer Altstadtlokal : mit Röggelchen, Blutwurst und Ziebeln. Dazu ein richtiges Bier; einfach nur lecker.
Obwohl : Mich reizt es ungemein, sowas mal selbst zusammenzuerstellen.
Deshalb schon mal Dank für die Tips. Am Wochenende werde ich mal versuchen, eine eigenhergestellte Sauce zuzubereiten. 
Bei welchen Speisen verwendet man Senf ? Ich bin kein Koch aber er schmeckt mir :
- Blutwurst, Röggelchen und Zwiebeln - klar
- Brot mit Leberwurst , darauf Senf und dann Gewürzgurkenscheiben-lecker
- Alle Fleischgerichte
Sonstige Wurst nicht ; ausser Bockwurst, Bratwurst


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,

@Chipp: was´nu mit der Zwiebelsenfsoße? Stell doch mal das Rezept hier rein #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Skipper47 (27. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Miche mal normalen Senf mit Honig und Dill, ganz lecker zu Lachs aber auch zur Weisswurst.


----------



## MichaelB (27. November 2005)

*AW: Senf selber herstellen?*

Moin,

yo, und dann noch ein wenig braunen Zucker hinzu, das Ganze mit ein paar Tropfen Olivenöl zu einer Creme rühren... fertig ist die Gravad Sauce #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------

